# Large Fly Cutter



## ducdon (Jan 30, 2019)

I've wanted to build a large fly cutter for some time now. Finally got it done. It has an almost 6 inch sweep so will do almost anything I can hold in my vice. I made it to use with either one or 2 cutters. Surprisingly enough the surface finish with a single cutter is better than with 1. There's a little bit of chatter from the interrupted cut as it passes over the big hole. Visible but I can't feel it.


----------



## KEVIN_D (Jan 30, 2019)

Is that a R8 FMB22 arbor you used? I really like the design!


----------



## ducdon (Jan 30, 2019)

YES. My advice doen't order the arbor from Amazon. I did and the threads for the draw bolt were crooked and the wrong pitch. Had to drill them out and re=tap for a heli coil. The end is hardened so very hard to tap. Ugh. Asian quality. NOT.


----------



## Bofobo (Jan 30, 2019)

I just got one r8 fmb22 myself, a cheap one from the ebay, canadian seller, came quick and no major issues, guess its really just luck of the draw on some things, MLMS.com (my little machine shop) sent me a kit 1/3 of the final operations were missed including a (should have been) threaded rod. And even picked up a vise at kms that had a giant piece of slag in the provided socket wrench, fully painted (i returned it, 4”kurt style is to big for my machine anyway)


----------



## KEVIN_D (Feb 3, 2019)

Nice! I have had really good luck with Aliexpress. I've ordered a few R8 and MT arbors and there was only one I wasn't impressed with. The one bad apple I received had a really bad grind and was a M12, not 7/16 like I ordered... I filled out a complaint with Aliexpress and they reimbursed me for the arbor.


----------

